# The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

Special thanks:
Jwatts for SNS stage 5.5 Digi1 chip.
Killa for T3/T04E 50trim stage3 .48ar and etc..
It make me surprised at 16psi produce over 340bhp and 420Nm torque.
Here are some Dyno Movies















Link1:
http://simonmk2.myweb.hinet.ne...1.wmv 1.36mb
http://simonmk2.myweb.hinet.ne...2.wmv 2.03mb
Link2:
http://homepage.seed.net.tw/we...x.htm



































_Modified by simon_mk2 at 1:26 PM 11-13-2004_


----------



## GTOBB (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (simon_mk2)*

good job !
what injectors you have ?


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (GTOBB)*

FMS 42# 440cc injectors.
SNS 5.5 chip is the important part. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the cams are stock ?


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

Excellent power on digi1, almost unbelievable. Now take it down the 1320 and post some times http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

It was stock cam set now but i have installed 272 cam set before.
The 272cams spool at 4000rpm and make "crazy" big power, it's not good for a street car use, so i change to stock 16v cam set.
If i use 272cam set, it will make much better when over 6000rpm.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (TURBOPHIL)*

i need some wheels that can handle the power. 
i use Goodyear GSD3 195/45/15 now.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

im going to use a t3 50 trim and i have the KR cams installed .. so im afraid the turbo wont be able to keep the boost till 7k what do u think ? would i lose hp suddenly after 5k or so? or will it be alright till around 6800rpm


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

Maybe you can search here to find some references about KR cam set on 16vT. Many reasons effect the performance at higher rpm range like exhaust, correct fueling etc.
i saw most T3 16vT guys were using .60ar or super60 and mine was from killa's suggestion. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

i went today and checked out the used kit im buying... i think the piping is alittle small its about 7cm in diameter and the mazda rx-7 fmic is not like those fmic's u guys have mounted on ur cars.. its like a square and looks like a radiator but some of the little pipes have been bent.. also turns out it comes with a DP which was good..
im buying the kit for $500 (t3 50 trim from a saab 2.0 16v,mazda rx-7 fmic, short runner intake mani, fuel rail, exhaust manifold, DP , oil lines ..piping..
do you think its a good price ?
also, the mechanic says he'll take my basic CIS and install an efi system and modify it and do all the installation and everything.. (if welding is required..etc.) and itll be good for 0.7 bar ( he said which is around 10psi) and that if i want more psi safely id have to take the head off and lower compression.... for $400.. so its $500+$400 and ill have 10 psi..
how much hp will that translate to (i have a 9A) and do you think its a good deal or not ? tomorrow at 12 im going to go pay him the $500 and get the kit and i said id install it later.. he says itll require like 10 days to do the whole thing


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

wow thats awesome... when i saw 340hp i clicked to find out what kinda standalone your running


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

Awsome power Simon, goes to show these guys that my recommendations were good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Best of luck
Paul


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

can you read answer my previous post ?? cuz im buying tomorrow maybe some info will help me out thanks man


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

what you need is an AIC, that'll help you run more boost.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

I have no idea of the rx7 fmic, but i would take off the head to lower the cr.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon_mk2* »_It was stock cam set now but i have installed 272 cam set before.
The 272cams spool at 4000rpm and make "crazy" big power, it's not good for a street car use, so i change to stock 16v cam set.
If i use 272cam set, it will make much better when over 6000rpm.


Good to see somone experimenting with cams
AND FI on a VW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My opinion: go with the 272's 
the 'mild' street performance will keep you out of trouble
and the topend will keep you grinning on the highway.








We're talking pretty big power for a 'street' car.
NICE 
keep on boostin' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (killa)*

my torque curve does not have a flat power band, still think about how to make that.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (fast_a2_20v)*

It's just a Digi1


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

killa, the monster 16vt guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

thanks for your recommend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's only have JE piston, others were stock parts.
The 340bhp is big enough to my engine block.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

Simon,
How many NT per litre over there nowadays?
I don't know if the city is expanded that far but I would take my bike to the road going from Taichung to Tunghai University (nice straight and deserted at night) and let her rip back in the day...
Nice results at any rate! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
regards,
Peter T.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (simon_mk2)*

Two Dyno movies update!


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (simon_mk2)*

EXCELLENT JOB!
that's some serious HP. 
Nice to see a vortexer giving props instead of bashing.
Later,
Jason


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (vdubspeed)*

Nice work, Simon. I'm glad to see you got it done with very excellent results. Next time I'm in Taiwan (to see the in-laws) I'll have to look you up and check it out myself. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (Angular)*

Thanks Angular, i can not do it without you guys help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hope to meet you soon.










_Modified by simon_mk2 at 9:22 AM 11-13-2004_


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (vdubspeed)*








thanks.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Simon,
How many NT per litre over there nowadays?


it's about 25 NT per litre of 98 octance,
the price always raise.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

Talking to the price of gasoline.
Did anyone kmow how to make 300hp power but not much fuel consumption?








just a stupid question, never mind.....


----------



## Angular (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon_mk2* »_Talking to the price of gasoline.
Did anyone kmow how to make 300hp power but not much fuel consumption?









That's easy... just go very light with your right foot!








With proper tuning there's no reason you cannot get up to 30 miles per gallon (12 kilometers per liter?) on highway cruising, if you run mild cams, while still having a 300 HP engine.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Angular)*

Yep, i can drive it easily between 12km per liter and 5km per liter now.
Depend on you right food!











_Modified by simon_mk2 at 11:54 AM 11-13-2004_


----------



## rocco2.0gtiLondon (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

Very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are all the SNS 5.5 chips the same or are they custom tailored to the application?
Any pics of the setup? I'm intrigued!
-Rich


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (rocco2.0gtiLondon)*

we have one of them SNS 5.5 chips on our jetta, car has some serious power http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (killa)*

what the hell?








i have an sns chip, same injectors, running 8psi for breakin...
gonna get it to a dyno once its all tuned and such.. in a month or so

congratulations!


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (89_16v)*

i hope i make the same power


----------



## 89_16v (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (89_16v)*

please post more street video!


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re:*

VERY VERY nice jetta (just saw the 0.8bar test







)
it pulls like crazy i cant imagine how it pulls at 16psi!








also the jetta looks very nice.. new paint job ? or a polish job will do that to a car too ? rims looking good too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also did u have people sitting in the back with you too ?? cuz i spotted some heads and thats just crazy imagine how it pulls when your all alone !








anyways how do you guys take those videos.. my friend is taking vids for me but its a crappy old intel digicam with no sound and only like 7secs of rec time. and nothing ever comes out clear
if i get a normal vid cam (tape one) how can i put them on the pc ?? do u guys all have hightech digital video recorders ??? 
btw i second 89_16v : make more vids for us


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: (liquidtension)*

Yes, this car has repainted two years ago.
There are three people in car when doing 0.8bar test, my two friends want feeling how a crazy 16vT was...








I will take some road video when 100km/hr to the top speed later.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: The 16vT first Dyno run: 340bhp 16psi (simon_mk2)*

















































enjoy 16vT power! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

NICE! you're getting me all excited today im starting my 16vT project.. but mine is going to look like CRAP compared to your enjoy bay







i think im gonig to watch that vid of yours couple more times now.. hehe


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

Nice numbers on stock manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A short runner would do you rather well


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

buy a mini-dv with firewire. I just plug my ancient ass sony up and windows identifies it as a device and i can use the built in or (adobe) software to import the video. It's the best. I see other brand of mini-dv cheap these days, i know mine was expensive years ago. gotta love the sony stuff


----------



## fastmaxxcooper (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

i still don't kno what management im gonna run for my 16vt. im tryin to work that out. 340bhp and snow don't work too well together so im not puttin my engine in till spring


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (fastmaxxcooper)*

i'm extremely impressed...i didn't think my goal of 350-400 was too far fetched but now i KNOW for sure it isn't.
besides, i'll have slightly more compression and longer rods...not to mention 2 compressors!!!








excellent work.


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (89_16v)*

Congrats man. those are sick numbers. I cant wait to get my 16vt done. its getting the downpipe done now. I am running a digi1 setup and was affraid id never get to see power like that. im only running a .60trim t3 tho. might have to upgrade to a t3/t4 after i get it running. what kinda bottom end u runnin and how did u lower ur compression?


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

it's a 9A block stock internal except the JE 83.5 piston.
The JE piston was AUTOTECH standard c/r set from my NA used before, so i stack two ABA gaskets to making a 9.3c/r, that's it.


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

Oh! forgot mention the important part!
it alos has ARP head bolts and main cap bolts.
They must have do for safety.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

whats a mini-dv ? mini-digital video ? firewire ? where does it plug into the pc ? usb ? my aunt has an ancient ass video recorder (big tape) my friend told me id need a "tv tuner" card for the pc to get it to work 
ill search for "mini-dc" maybe ill come up with something before u post


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (mrkrad)*

I used Sony DSC-F77 Digital camera, it has 320 × 240 video mode.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

i found a couple sites with refurbished mini-dv's .. http://www.refurbdepot.com/pro...rices
but it says "I-Link™ is a digital port for transferring full motion video and sound to a PC equipped with a I-Link port for video editing on a PC." .. whats an I-Link port ? i dont think i have one of those !


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

man do u get that manifold to shine like that ? i tried sanding mine but its no use.. makes it more [email protected]!


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (liquidtension)*

It's just like you see when i got it from ebay.








I know doing this work will take a lot time.


----------



## liquidtension (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*








its nice though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
do you guys know of a site that ships internationally and has some nice and CHEAP $$ boost guages ??? 
i have my eye on this ignition switch thing.. looks like a fighter pilot thing u get the plastic cover off with ur thumb and then hit the "ignition" switch and a light comes on, and then u hit a "start" button hehehe kind of wacky and lame but i like it ive never seen one in a car here 
i went to a motorshow yesterday and saw loads of cars.. mercedes slr, a diablo, the new corvette .. new mustang gt.. also t. sato's b.a.r. honda F1 car (it looks so huge in person) .. 

but most importantly: the new GOLF V GTI i checked the VIN and #11 is "W" so its from germany (of course) .. it said 200hp and turbocharged.. the speedometer is up to 300km/h hehe i took loads of pics for you people.. engine bay pics too .. but it was priced at $36,xxx !! so much for the people's car eh!


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon_mk2* »_it's a 9A block stock internal except the JE 83.5 piston.
The JE piston was AUTOTECH standard c/r set from my NA used before, so i stack two ABA gaskets to making a 9.3c/r, that's it.









Nice, mines on a stock 9a bottomend with stacked abas, and arp headbolts. if I dont blow the ring lands off the pistons it whould hold up well. we almost have the same setup, but i went front mount, looks like you have an air to water there. very awesome !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Pats16vGTI)*

My a/w intercooler was from a Nissan turbo diesel truck at junkyard and only cost me less than 60 usd.








hope you will have a successful work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

I-link is a proprietary SONY video uplink to a PC. kinda like USB. i have it on my laptop...as well as the full video editing suite from SONY.


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_I-link is a proprietary SONY video uplink to a PC. kinda like USB. i have it on my laptop...as well as the full video editing suite from SONY. 

I think I-Link is the same as firewire (Apple) which is the same as IEEE-1394 standard (ie not proprietary). Not as universal as USB, but still fairly common on PCs. Sony does tend to use the small (4 pin, no power) connectors, which confuses things.
-Steve


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

yeah my sony superslim vaio has the mini firewire plug, the same as the camera uses. But a firewire pci card is like $5-8 bux so you can add a few firewire ports if you dont have any. firewire works really well, usb sux ballz unless its 2.0 which i havent seen many products adopting for digital video yet. mac's have had firewire for eons as a medium to transfer (video) etc.


----------



## vwbmx (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*

bump to you for shooooo thata nasty what times are you runnin'


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwbmx)*

Impressive! I wish I had that power! I'm running digi1 also p&p 1.8 16v head, 3 angles, t3/t04-e, 3" exhaust, 504 injectors, 15psi...I'd be lucky for 300hp!


----------



## inovillo (Nov 12, 2001)

*Re: (87GolfKart)*

Awesome #'s man. What tranny set-up r u running?


----------



## edot (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (89_16v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (inovillo)*

Wow, seems like so long ago i was gathering parts for simon, turbo, manifold, wastegate, downpipe. Funny how our own digi1 jetta looked pretty much like that. 
Simon doesnt really post here more so i dont know if he'll come and and let us know what kinda tranny he had in there, but the car was a true attention magnet. SNS is also to be given props as they provided Simon with the same chips that we had in the our own digi1 jetta that was eventually sold last year.








Nothing like raping a 350Z and have him follow you to the next stop only to beg you to tell him that you have a huge turbo in your car.
lol
Paul


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (inovillo)*

Hi guys, the car running well now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I used 02A ATB from a euro corrado g60, that has 3.45 final gear for high speed use


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

Hey Simon, 
Where is your favourite road in Taichung to run this thing? Must be getting hard to find an empty road to open this thing up! Very nice car in any case! When I was in Taichung (83-86) there were virtually no VWs to be seen... keep up the good work...
regards,
Peter Tong


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Hi Peter, the best place is still on the Highway now, we have other new high speed way since 2004 january








it's better than the old one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## simon_mk2 (May 5, 2003)

*Re: (simon_mk2)*

Here is a movie that when we go to a VW night meeting








not reach top speed but not slow...
link1:
http://homepage.seed.net.tw/...9.wmv
link2:
http://simonmk2.myweb.hinet.ne...9.wmv

_Modified by simon_mk2 at 10:53 PM 8-22-2005_

_Modified by simon_mk2 at 10:54 PM 8-22-2005_

_Modified by simon_mk2 at 10:56 PM 8-22-2005_


_Modified by simon_mk2 at 10:58 PM 8-22-2005_


----------



## LagunaSecaBlueMK3 (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (89_16v)*

sweet, ive always said digi1 and SNS chip is the best combo! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

